# A nice upgrade (featuring fancy LED lighting!!)



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

From left to right

* Eureka Club E grinder. Picked it up for £160 used in a rather abused state but replaced the hopper, added the missing portafilter fork, replaced the burrs and stripped and resprayed the frame and it now works perfectly!

* Nuova Simonelli Musica Lux. Again another 2nd hand machine, which upon arrival flooded my kitchen but I managed to fix that one with a spanner after a few long nights! Having worked with commercial machines and then buying a Silvia (and finding it somewhat 'inadequate') this machine is all I could ever want at home (for now...)

* Nuova Simonelli Grinta - bought for espresso with the Silvia but turned out to be dreadful and was quickly relegated to drip

* CoffeeHit 'bench' scales, much more durable than the cheap scales on Amazon!

* AP & knock-off ceramic Melitta pourover from Alibaba

Next step we're having the kitchen redone and I'm rather hoping to get a knockbox countersunk into the worksurface and some more shelving to store the drip gear










Edit: link to higher res image


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

where did you get the glasses?


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

Amazon actually (link), £6.86 for a 6-pack of 16cl/5.6oz. We use them at work (Starbucks) for Cortados and I searched for months and months to find them on our online ordering system but could never find them! It was only when I turned up at work one day and a box had arrived I managed to find the brand and searched for them on Amazon. They do sell them in other sizes too: 3.2oz, 4.6oz, 7.7oz, 8.8oz.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Cheers thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Really fab set up







and well done with the grinder too!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup. had to look twice for a minute I thought someone had nicked mine


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

eddie57 said:


> Nice setup. had to look twice for a minute I thought someone had nicked mine


I wouldn't mind a 65E instead,


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Haha, it is a nice grinder, well I'm happy with it anyway.


----------

